# where can i order fish online in canada?



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

where can i order fish online in canada?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Reefsupplies.ca
Jlaquatics.com
Carlsaquarium.com


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd like to know this too, but for freshwater 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Add this to the list: incredibleaquarium.com


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Here too: http://www.cichlaholic.com/lists.html

There are more as well depending on what type of fish you are looking for.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Oliver Lucas. Company called Below Water

http://belowwaterfish.blogspot.ca/

He will email out a list ever couple months

I have purchased from him a group order. Very nice fish, some fish were not in stock but out of serve real boxes of expensive and rare stuff everyone had no issues with the fish they received .


----------



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

yes i wanted freshwater not saltwater


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have ordered from Oliver at Belowwater several times. He is fantastic to deal with and will ship airport to airport as long as a minimum order is filled.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I've ordered marine fish from J&L Aquatics in BC
Very professional service and good communication although one of my specimens was DOA
After a big run around with sending water samples, the dead carcass back to them in BC within 2 days, they did give me a Credit Only - no refund
Note that this DOA policy is good only Once per their website 
Maybe BC is too far from Toronto and that is a lot of stress on a fish ?!


----------



## april (Dec 28, 2007)

I know of one...also in vsncouver...but Toronto isn't far. One direct flight.for airline shipping it needs to be worthwhile as a box is 100.00. FedEx may be coming . Small tropicals, plants and discus, Pinoy angels . Sponsorship will be set up within a day or so on here.watch for it.


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

if you are looking for "CICHLIDS" then please give me a call... I can pretty much get anything and I am always willing to bring in fish for customers too! prices will be more than competitive too I promise and the best part is that you can "pick" the fish YOU want! come and see us and compare! thanks for your continued support! mb


----------



## april (Dec 28, 2007)

New sponsor DiscusUSA.com Canada . Discus,angels, small tropicals, plants, supply. Vancouver. Shipping available.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Spencer Jack in Winnipeg is a good man to deal with.

http://cichlaholic.com/


----------



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I just received Oliver Lucanus fish list. Pretty impressive list of odd ball stuff

https://www.facebook.com/belowwater?_rdr=p


----------

